# Makita bhp451 vs Makita bhp454



## SeaOfRed75 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so no thoughts yet. Well now Im thinking look at the Dewalt 18v li-on hammerdrill. Well there are not many reviews on this at all, and what I've heard on the Dewalt li-on is hit and miss anyway. However looks like I could actually get the dc927kl cheaper and easier than the Makita.

So the drill itself looks/feels/sounds great. But what are people's thoughts on the Dewalt nano-phosphate li-on batteries/system? Good, bad or stick with their Nicad?


----------

